# Suffield



## canadianblue (27 Feb 2007)

Hey all, I got word that I'll be heading to CFB Suffield in the summer. Does anybody have any idea of what the work environment is like in Suffield, as well are their SQ's, and what is the overall job like for a Signal Operator?

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Franko (27 Feb 2007)

Ummm....very sparse and flat with a wiggle in the ground at times.


----------



## Roy Harding (27 Feb 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Ummm....very sparse and flat with a wiggle in the ground at times.



Can't argue with that assessment.  

I will say, however, that I have a friend who released from the military rather than move away - he was smitten with the place.  Can't say that I understand his fascination, but I respect it.  Who knows what you'll find appealing.

John, are you out there??


----------



## canadianblue (27 Feb 2007)

I haven't really gotten much information about the base, or what I'll be doing there. The Career Manager just told me that I'd be headed to Alberta, and would probably be going to Suffield.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Feb 2007)

Sigs Guy said:
			
		

> I haven't really gotten much information about the base, or what I'll be doing there. The Career Manager just told me that I'd be headed to Alberta, and would probably be going to Suffield.



Or you could be going to the dreaded Wainwrong Wainwright  ;D


----------



## canadianblue (27 Feb 2007)

Yeah, I hope to god I'm not going to Wainwright, I had some friends who were there for a few weeks and they said their wasn't much to be desired.


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Feb 2007)

Sigs Guy said:
			
		

> Yeah, I hope to god I'm not going to Wainwright, I had some friends who were there for a few weeks and they said their wasn't much to be desired.



the Jerky's about the only redeeming factor...That's it....They should be done building the walmart by now, but I think they still don't have a Tim's  :-X


----------



## higgs (27 Feb 2007)

Walmart is build, and a Home Depot. 4 Tims and a Starbucks. Of course these are all in Medicine Hat, not Suffield, but it is relatively close. 

Summers are hot and dry, but the mountains are only 4 hrs away.

I am a civie, so can not help you on with info on the work environment, but we do seem to have a lot of Regs retire here (Including a John).


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Feb 2007)

higgs said:
			
		

> Walmart is build, and a Home Depot. 4 Tims and a Starbucks. Of course these are all in Medicine Hat, not Suffield, but it is relatively close.



Sorry, should have clarified. I meant Wainwrong...Haven't been to Suffield.


----------



## 3rd Herd (27 Feb 2007)

Sigs Guy said:
			
		

> Yeah, I hope to god I'm not going to Wainwright, I had some friends who were there for a few weeks and they said their wasn't much to be desired.



Having been to both "garden paradises" in summer and winter. I have just one question, "Who did you really Piss Off?" Next find a good cookbook something along the lines of "A Thousand Curie Dishes". At least Wainwright had somewhat of a social life. Most of the guys there(Suffield) come to Cowtown for R and R.


----------



## canadianblue (28 Feb 2007)

Meh, it's only a few hours away from home, and from what the Career Manager told me they really need people there.


----------



## The_Falcon (28 Feb 2007)

See you shoulda asked here first, instead of on blueline.


----------



## AndrewB2020 (5 Mar 2007)

Hmmm lets see what I remember about Suffield...ummm messages, lots of Xbox, TV, coffee and cigarettes.  Just kidding...the work environment is pretty good there.  No shift work unless you need to man the switch if they go down.  On call after hours every 3 week...usually quiet thtough unless Medman is going on.  PT isnt too harsh..barely any hills to run up but gopher holes are great for messing up ankles.  Modern building for the sigs.  Good mess. Pizza Hut on base Cactus Pizza in the village of Suffield.  Work environment is pretty calm..Bone up on your VTC, and depending on what position you're going in on...bone up on other things as well(not mentionable at this time).  But the crew is an excellent crew out there.  THe Q's are nice if you dont getthe bungalows.  Mine had AC, forced air furnace, 20 bucks a month for gas, white picket fences..nice and quiet. Need more info? Just drop me a line. aburneau@hotmail.com.   VVV


----------



## AndrewB2020 (11 Mar 2007)

Almost forgot - watch out for that crazy MCpl thats there right now...he should be leaving soon - [size=10pt]but if beat him in Halo2 watch out. He tends to curse and whine alot   :crybaby: Gawwd knows he's laid waste to me numerous times...lol   in joking aside he's a good people..could use him in JSR


----------



## radop215 (12 Mar 2007)

Almost forgot - watch out for that crazy MCpl thats there right now

Watch your mouth hippie! ;D

Im the halo god here in suffield.  just pm for anything you need.  im leaving this summer (thank the gods), but i can still let you know what your in for.


----------



## AndrewB2020 (13 Mar 2007)

Don't feel bad - young lad shut me out today playing  :crybaby:.  It must have been the controller lagging or something.  Yeah thats it - thats my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## radop215 (14 Mar 2007)

we cant have the tournaments anymore, they took the xbox away! :crybaby:
my two dont even play me anymore, im no longer a challenge for my 8 and 9 year old! :crybaby:
instead i beat my better half on mortal kombat!  yeah, im cool.
we still have the movie days though!  we just watched RV.
im on way to the strats this summer, yeah!!!!!!!
looking forward to being in the army again.  should be cool.


----------



## canadianblue (14 Mar 2007)

> Im the halo god here in suffield.  just pm for anything you need.  im leaving this summer (thank the gods), but i can still let you know what your in for.



I'm probably taking your position, I'm supposed to be going in the middle of July. 

By the way, how's is the living in Medicine Hat, is it affordable or is it fairly expensive. Especially on a Privates salary.


----------



## AndrewB2020 (15 Mar 2007)

Should have picked Edmonton myself - time to bang my head against the wall while saying stupid me stupid me stupid me


----------



## radop215 (15 Mar 2007)

if youre a pte, then youre not taking my spot.  a dude from kingston is taking my spot.  as a pte you will be working in the IS section.  i can say that definitively.  you will get an A+ crse for sure, and depending how close to your cpls, maybe some crypto courses.  unless youre a tech in which case you will be working in the struc wire section.  medicine hat is nice, about 50,000 people.  the radio station is horrible.  living in town, you will receive commuting assistance to help pay for the 20 min drive back and forth to work.  housing is average priced, maybe a bit below for alberta.  one of my privates just bought a house last month, for roughly 99,000.  i think its a 2 bedroom, the pics that i saw it looked a little small.  really check the places out when you come for your hht.  lots of new developments for housing, condos, and were getting a costco.  lots of work if you have a better half.  winters are very mild (read no snow, or if it does snow, its gone in a couple of days)  lots of wind storms, i just had my neighbours trampoline blow into my yard due to the 95 km/h winds.  very hot in the summers, very little rain.  this is literallly the bald ass prairie.  the job is not bad at all, all very good people here.  no more field, or tours.  just td cause youre away on course.  any other questions im always available if you want to call or drop me an email.


----------



## radop215 (15 Mar 2007)

andrew, i told you to go to edm.  but oh no, you always know better (read with lots of dripping sarcasm) hehe.
call me later kid, i got news.


----------



## AndrewB2020 (15 Mar 2007)

Rgr on that will call when I can - 9er Domestic or the brats always seem to have the phone tied up.


----------

